# Lookin for a small lathe



## Jarno (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello
I want to produce fishing lures, and I need a small copy lathe. Can you recommend me some lathe models. Lures are three to five inches, so I don't need a big machine.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Search your topic on here, this one's been played out many times, and recently too.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a HF mini, its a clone of the Jet mini, just $300 cheaper. With a 20% coupon and the extended warranty, I got out the door with it for $185. Some will tell you its junk but I have yet to have a problem with it. Most that tell you its junk are just making an assumption based on where it came from and really have no experience with it to even have an opinion. Based on my experience with it, I'd say it would be perfect for spinning fishing lures, in fact, I plan to spin some fishing lures as soon as I order some componants.

That all being said, once you get the bug, your not gonna wanna stop with fishing lures so I highly reccomend buying a bigger lathe than this one but dont reccomend the larger lathes from HF. I'm less than a year into my turning and I allready want a bigger lathe. I allready had to buy an extension for it, now I want more swing. I originally just wanted to turn pens. Trust me, you will want to turn other things. You can turn a fishing lure on a lare lathe but you cant turn a platter on a mini, just sayin. I dont know your financial situation but I'm looking at the Delta 46-460. It comes highly reccomended by many but it comes at a premium price. In the area of 700 bucks. If you start reading reviews on that model you'll read about numerous problems with the switch. That has been corrected as of Jan 2012 so it shouldnt be an issue anymore.

Welcome to WWT!!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Bassblaster what swing les that mini have? 

Yes that Delta is nice And it must have had a price jump recently because I sure don't remember paing that much for mine. I'm going to look up the receipt later and see.

As for the HF stuff some people just don't believe you can get decent to good stuff there but I agree something's you luck out with.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Its a 10" swing. It struggles to spin larger blanks though. I guess thats more motor than swing but still. I have spun 6" bowl blanks and they spin good untill you touch them with a gouge and then it bogs pretty good. Its perfect for pens and stoppers and lures and other small items though. I have spun a peppermill at 3" X 12" and it handled it okay.

Its been a couple months since I last looked at the Delta so I just went to Amazon and its currently $679. I wasnt too far off!!:smile:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

You asked about a _copy lathe _and I know nothing about them except what they are. I would think for small items you could make your own template unless you are wanting to turn them out in production runs.
The following is standard lathes....

Due to lucking out on the bay I just purchased the Nova Comet 2 for my daughter.
The Delta 46-460 is 12.5” swing and the Nova is only 12”, so Delta gets the +
All other specs are virtually identical; Nova introductory offer is $415 on Amazon with free shipping. 
Amazon.com: NOVA 46000LO Comet II Midi Lathe with Limited Edition Launch Offer: Home Improvement

Another good one to me is Rikon 70-050VS. Has a _strong_ ½ hp instead of 3/4.
12” swing, three position belt with knob variable speed just like the Delta and Nova.
Speed range is 300-3350 compared to the Delta and Nova of 250-4000 but no big deal to me.
Very good ratings and about $300 with shipping from Highland. It is $430 on Amazon.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-12-basic-mini-lathe-70-050VS.aspx
I would have got the Rikon for my daughter but the Nova came up on the bay for the same $$.


----------



## Jarno (Aug 18, 2012)

*Not rounded objects*

Thanks for recommends!..but

I do not know whether the recommended models suitable for the manufacture of fishing lures. The lure is not perfectly round but oval-shaped, and curved. The lathe should have a sensor that follows the model and milling machine to work on the subject. I mean something like this ....stripersonline.com/t/448736/duplicator-lathe-or-so

I don't want some home made machine but better ... max 1000$.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

A duplicater is an accessory that will mount to any of the lathes mentioned. Several companies make duplicaters and they can cost as much or more than the lathe itself. Maybe were just not understanding what your wanting to do. Your link isnt posted properly so it dosnt go any where.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/448736/duplicator-lathe-or-so
does that help Bass


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I copied and pasted it so I could see what he wants to do.

Those are all home made something anothers. I dunno that they would be called lathes but rather some type of mill. I most definately cant help so I'll step out and maybe someone that can help will see this. I'm sure John Lucas may have some ides. I know he has mounted routers to lathes. Thats kind of similar to whats going on here.


----------

